# Is this heading for a civil war?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

What's happening there seems so unusual to me. And it's starting to seep into Canada. 
We see a lot of protests too, and demands to change names of places and removal of statues, etc.,
Our RCMP are facing a lot of heat same as your Cops - and there's also a movement for de-funding law enforcement.

There could be an underlying simmering anger over all these. Walked by a man talking animatedly to a store clerk (this is a small conservative city), and talks about time to put a stop to this craziness. Mind you it's just one person I heard, but there could be more. 

How do you feel about the kind of atmosphere you're seeing now? I know there has been previous riots over racism through history, 
and seeing that video I put up in that other thread - armed townspeople ready to defend their town - have you seen something like 
the magnitude of this scale?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So much worst than civil war . See you are falling for it None of this is about racism. Never was never will be.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's never been about racism, that's an excuse, it's about power and control.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*But What If . . . . *

Seattle is just a foothold. 
Antifa has power and money behind it,
They may be an extension of the Deep State.

Lawyers have declared CHAZ to be a country,
Which means nothing to us unless powerful countries recognize it.
While we laugh at them they have landed troops on the beach with the permission of the city and state. They have a toehold.

*What if:*
NATO recognizes them and moves assets into the area?
Other states allow replication of CHAZ?
Our congressmen have sold out the United States and are complicit in all this as they want the U. S. to collapse?
Our country is bankrupt. If we create a new government the current pensions will not have to be paid.
This may be the stepping stone to create the North American Union.

What do you call a Civil War in which most citizens do not fight and just allow the government to change?
To me it is the "death of the old country" and a crap shoot as to what we will end up with in a few years.

I am scared. We either have a tiger by the tail or it has us.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

As a Canadian I am very concerned about what is happening up here. We have a PM who is more interested in selfies than actually running the country. His cabinet is filled with a bunch of flunkies that do his bidding no questions asked. He fiscally is a nightmare with no accountability. The cops have never been more hated even though 99% of them are doing the best job they can do. There are some bad apples in the police that need to be dealt with but the media and the professional agitators always get their way in portraying them as goons. Any media person that tries to ask for a reasonable dialogue is immediately fired or suspended. BLM demonstrations have been hijacked by nefarious causes that do not seem to have any goals other than to destabilize society. People better wake up up here or we like our brothers and sisters to the south are going to be in for some very dark days. 

Godspeed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you notice now the BLM is turning on white supporters. They can not have whites been seen as part of their movement. Just as the educatioin system teachers all white supported slavery and all whites in the south had slaves. No whites support the civil rights movement. All lies of course but it supports the agenda. By the way it was Kennedy, that told MLK not now it is not the time in supporting civil rights. The DNC need to keep oppression going it was good for them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If you notice now the BLM is turning on white supporters. They can not have whites been seen as part of their movement. Just as the educatioin system teachers all white supported slavery and all whites in the south had slaves. No whites support the civil rights movement. All lies of course but it supports the agenda. By the way it was Kennedy, that told MLK not now it is not the time in supporting civil rights. The DNC need to keep oppression going it was good for them.





> Black organizers in Seattle autonomous zone doubt sincerity of white protesters


https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-a...ite-protesters

It's Never Good Enough....
It never will be.
Regardless of what demands are met, from great ideas to senseless bull-chit...it will NEVER be enough for the radical black culture and whoever else is behind this very successful propaganda war being thrust upon us.

It needs to end before the country reaches the point of no return.
It's simply unbelievable to me the amount of corporations that are buying into this fraud. It is simply unbelievable to me that we allow the FREE PRESS to be complicit in this madness. Don't they do ANY research into things like BLM or ANTIFA? It appears not. BLM is not this grassroots group of nice, concerned blacks out to save and help the oppressed black man. They are a front for the DNC and who knows who else (George Soros comes to mind) to tear this country apart.
Heads up: It's working....quite well.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Robie said:


> Don't they do ANY research into things like BLM or ANTIFA? It appears not.


The only research the "free press" does is how to be complicit. They are part of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> It's never been about racism, that's an excuse, it's about power and control.


Which will only be assumed and maintained handicapping the middle class, and insuring a classless people are dependent on the system.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Which will only be assumed and maintained handicapping the middle class, and insuring a classless people are dependent on the system.


 Racism is what you a born into and you can never prove you are not. It is a trump card that can be used at any time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Latest round in the old struggle between good and evil. Bible Believing Born again Christians are good. Godless Liberals are evil. Their father Satan has blinded thier minds and God himself is sending them strong delusions to believe lies. It seems Elementary Dear Watson. 
https://www.gotquestions.org/strong-delusion.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The forces of evil are working at an insane and fevered pitch right now. I'm thinking we'll have to go through more hard times. Pray God keeps us strong. 

John 16:33 These things I have spoken to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you shall have distress: but have confidence, I have overcome the world.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you keep telling me over and over and over again that I am a racist, then eventually I will start acting like one. Maybe that’s what they really want.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Latest round in the old struggle between good and evil. Bible Believing Born again Christians are good. Godless Liberals are evil. Their father Satan has blinded thier minds and God himself is sending them strong delusions to believe lies. It seems Elementary Dear Watson.
> https://www.gotquestions.org/strong-delusion.html


That was a good read. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you keep telling me over and over and over again that I am a racist, then eventually I will start acting like one. Maybe that's what they really want.


I learned at a very early age, you become what they say you are. It took many years to overcome that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have been in a civil war since Obama was sworn in.
Up until now it has been one sided.

Even the violence has come from one side - the Left.
But, that may change REAL soon.
City folks may not be aware yet, but out in the Heartland we have about had enough of this crap.
Plans to protest a Confederate statue in Kentucky brought out the armed militia.

"I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials." George Mason, Constitutional Convention delegate from Virginia.

https://www.rawstory.com/2020/06/ar...te-statue-in-kentucky-this-is-our-battle-line

My weapons are clean, my bayonets are sharp, I am ready to practice my skill, if needed for defense of our homestead.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have been in a civil war since Obama was sworn in.
> Up until now it has been one sided.
> 
> Even the violence has come from one side - the Left.
> ...


I was talking to a supervisor at work, yesterday. He's a retired E-8 and a very large and strong Black man. He made it very clear that if there is an attempt to remove a statue of a Confederate soldier in the town neighboring his, he will be there, and they'll have to work really hard to get by him and to the statue.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Which will only be assumed and maintained handicapping the middle class, and insuring a classless people are dependent on the system.


It's socialism/Communism.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Latest round in the old struggle between good and evil. Bible Believing Born again Christians are good. Godless Liberals are evil. Their father Satan has blinded thier minds and God himself is sending them strong delusions to believe lies. It seems Elementary Dear Watson.
> https://www.gotquestions.org/strong-delusion.html


We're indeed right in the middle of a spiritual war!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> The forces of evil are working at an insane and fevered pitch right now. I'm thinking we'll have to go through more hard times. Pray God keeps us strong.
> 
> John 16:33 These things I have spoken to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you shall have distress: but have confidence, I have overcome the world.


maybe, we're heading for the tribulation era. This place will be so unrecognizable maybe in even less than 50 years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> maybe, we're heading for the tribulation era. This place will be so unrecognizable maybe in even less than 50 years.


Maybe so, we'll have to see I guess.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Protestants tend to to think the events in the Book of Revelation concerning the Tribulation period is yet future while Catholics think its past tense? The bad persecution of Christians happened mainly under Nero? It all depends on how a how prophetic Scripture is viewed. It can be literal...figurative and Spiritual. Generally whatever Catholics view as figurative Bible Believers take as literal and vice versa. Funny how that works. 
Nero Persecutes The Christians, 64 A.D.


----------

